# where to buy sennheiser headphones!!!



## syedshaz77 (Aug 22, 2008)

where to buy sennheiser headphones in bangalore / chennai. will they allow to have a demo?
planig to buy sennheiser hd 485 . in ebay it cost rs 3850.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 22, 2008)

did  u tried *www.theitdepot.com/   wts their price?


----------

